# The year 1840 in the Zohar



## mifletzet (Apr 26, 2021)

On the verse "In the six hundredth year in the life of Noah... all wellsprings of the great deep burst open, and the windows of heaven were opened..." (Genesis 7:11), the Kabbalistic work the Zohar (appeared c1250AD, said to contain ideas going back to c150AD and much earlier) interprets as a prediction that "in the sixth century of the sixth millennium (5600), the gates of supernal wisdom will be opened, as will the springs of earthly wisdom, preparing the world to be elevated in the seventh millennium."

The Jewish year is now 5780, so 5600 corresponded to 1840, a year which saw the start of Dalton, Ampere, Laplace, Faraday, Joule, Doppler, Pasteur's immunisation, Mendel's genetics, Mendeleev's periodic table , Koch's microbiology, electromagnetism, the electric motor, railway, telegraph, telephone, Boolean algebra, spectroscope, incandescent lamp, oil industry etc etc.
Sefer HaTemunah - Wikipedia
Each of the 7000 years of the universe corresponds to a sephirah
Sefer HaTemunah - Wikipedia
in a seven-fold "reset" Jubilee cycle.

And even each century has its own sephirah
https://thirtysix.org/introduction/


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.


----------

